# Ротация логов - детский вопрос или сорванная крыша:)

## GreenDragon

Чем в GenToo по-умолчанию производится ротация логов? 

Про logrotate рассказывать не надо - его нет ни на первой ни на второй машине!!!

Есть две машины с практически одинаковым набором gentoo.

На одной ротация логов есть, на другой - нет.

Сервисы запущены практически одни и теже (на второй их несколько больше)

----------

## ba

А логи каких сервисов ротейтятся?

----------

## YD

У metalog по дефу есть ротация, у syslog-ng на сколько я помню нету.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ba wrote:*   

> А логи каких сервисов ротейтятся?

 

системные логи, т.е то что находится в /var/log/  не включая apache, samba 

на обоих машинах sysklogd используется

----------

## viy

Посмотри содержимое /etc/crontab и скрипты в /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly}.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Посмотри содержимое /etc/crontab и скрипты в /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly}.

 

Привет!

Скрипты полностью идентичны, в том то и дело

----------

## viy

А что дает повод думать что происходит ротация?

Если имеется набор файлов типа mylog.{1,2,...}, то каков их возраст? Время создания?

Ротируются, как я понял, все файлы из /var/log не трогая подкаталоги, так?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> А что дает повод думать что происходит ротация?
> 
> Если имеется набор файлов типа mylog.{1,2,...}, то каков их возраст? Время создания?
> 
> Ротируются, как я понял, все файлы из /var/log не трогая подкаталоги, так?

 

итак логи, машина 1: *Quote:*   

> -rw-r-----  1 root    adm      147063 Июн 16 23:01 messages
> 
> -rw-r-----  1 root    adm      180678 Июн 16 03:05 messages.0
> 
> -rw-r-----  1 root    adm        5447 Мар 21 01:07 messages.1.bz2
> ...

 

машина 2:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root    root    18549534 Июн 16 23:12 messages
> 
> 

 

[/quote]

----------

## GreenDragon

ну вот, вроде стало понятно, как только увидел вывод ls обоих дир рядом - дело во владельцах файлов, осталось убедиться в правильности догадки  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

Владелец-то один, группа разная. IMHO, может не напрямую, а косвенно, но logrotate запускается =/

----------

## GreenDragon

 *YD wrote:*   

> Владелец-то один, группа разная. IMHO, может не напрямую, а косвенно, но logrotate запускается =/

 

А кто говорил о logrotate?

у меня его нет ни на одной из машин, об этом в первом посте еще написал  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

Советую глянуть файлик /usr/portage/app-admin/sysklogd/files/syslog-cron

У меня нигде нету sysklogd, так что не знаю какими версиями sysklogd он устанавливается, но думаю что именно он у тебя и ротейтит и лежит где-нить в /etc/cron.*/

----------

## v12aml

sysklogd сам вроде умеет ротэйтить логи... во всяком случае /var/log/messages мне точно не logrotate ротэйтит (ав от остальное он)...

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ba wrote:*   

> Советую глянуть файлик /usr/portage/app-admin/sysklogd/files/syslog-cron
> 
> У меня нигде нету sysklogd, так что не знаю какими версиями sysklogd он устанавливается, но думаю что именно он у тебя и ротейтит и лежит где-нить в /etc/cron.*/

 

Да, именно он и ротейтит, причем группа для выполнения операции указана как раз adm, а поскольку названия логов мне не нравились, то были созданы некоторые файлы с другими именами, а вот группа поправлена не была, отсюда и вся проблема.

----------

